# L40 quemado en motherboard m863g



## Rodrigo RPM (Abr 12, 2007)

Hola a todos, esta es mi primera pregunta que hago y espero que me la puedan responder.
dias atrás me pasaron un pc con la fuentes de poder quemada, yo obviamente la compré nueva y funcionó ok, hasta el momento en que el procesador (atlhon 1400+ socket A) se recalentó y reinició el pc pero no volvió a encender, saqué el cpu y puse un duron y todo ok.

Pero al dejarlo unos dias lo volví a encender (comenzaron a girar los discos, el lector y el cooler del cpu) pero nada en la pantalla, ni siquiera los pitidos que debería dar una amibios al encontrar un problema.
Con mucha paciencia la revisé por todos lado y encontré entre el puerto agp y el pci un pequeño componente, (que no sé lo que es, de ahí mi pregunta) parecido a una de esas pequeñas resistencias o condensadores. esta pieza estaba totalmente quemada, como carbón e incluso manchó la placa pero de un polvo negro que se salió, el la parte superior del componente, impreso en la placa decía L40.

¿será esta la cualpable de que el pc no arranque? ¿se puede reparar? ¿que es un "L"?
les recuardo que estudio electrónica, pero estoy recien comenzando, y me puedo conseguir cualquier material o herramienta necesaria.
y..... probé la cpu, hdd, fuente, cdrom,ram, y estan todas ok.
Respondan por favor!!! cualquier ayuda es muy bien recibida.


----------



## skynetronics (Abr 12, 2007)

Respondiendo tus dudas...

En la serigrafía de circuitos electrónicos, los componentes mas comunes asociados a sus iniciales son:

R: Resistencia
L: Bobina
C: Condensador
D: Diodo
Q: Transistor
U: Circuito Integrado

Como te podrás dar cuenta, veras que el componente que se quemó fue una bobina, como comentas que es "como una resistencia" quizas sea una bobina SMD, la cual complique un poco mas una extracción del circuito y su correspondiente reemplazo.

Sería útil si pudieras adjuntar una foto para distinguir mejor este componente que está funcionando mal en base a tu observación.

Como eres de Chile, una vez que tengas el componente identificado, sería prudente ir a cotizar a San Diego, Casa Royal o Victronics...

Saludos...


----------



## Rodrigo RPM (Abr 13, 2007)

Muchas gracias por tu ayuda intentaré hacer lo posible por repararla, 
GRACIAS!!!


----------



## jiro311 (Nov 21, 2008)

Hola , en mi placa, M863G, la bobina L40 alimenta al conector USB2 y es un conector que lleva energia al conector USB frontal revisa ese conector tambien por si tienes algun corto, espero haberte ayudado en algo.


Saludos.!


----------



## SERGIOD (Mar 18, 2010)

que significa fbxx
FB21
FB22
FB23 etc


----------

